# How To Spoof an IP Address ?



## Labrat0116 (Jun 25, 2016)

I want to change the location on my tablet so I can watch the News station from back home in another state.

My current tablet location blocks access.

How do I change the Location/IP address to another area ?

Android 5.0.2


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could configure a proxy for your home or use a VPN service.

Like this for example:

https://www.tunnelbear.com/apps/android


----------

